# Thoughts on new NFC surf blank?



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

I received an email announcement from North Fork Composites about their new 12' surf blank. Specs look like it might be a nice lightweight 6nBait rod. I've not built any NFC blank based rods so not sure what to expect but the blank only weighs 9 ounces. 

Here are the specs: 

*SURF 1207-2 Stats*

Blank Length: 12'0"

Blank Weight: 9 oz grams / 255 grams

Butt Diameter: 0.79

Tip: 9.0

ERN: 34.8

AA: 67

Line: 15-50lb

Lure: 2-10oz

Finish: Matte, Slightly Ridged, With "Black Widow" weave on blank, length of weave 45"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gary Loomis has built nice sticks as long as I can remember.

Likely expensive because someone in the USA built the Blank.

If you build it and it outcasts Century and CTS at the Point then you will have a slight advantage until the rest of the DrumPros get hooked up by GaryL.

I have three GLoomis Fly Rods and they are the Kind to me.

If you were not around in the 60's then you might not recognize the Kind.

G Loomis built a secret Drum rod that is still in use today, but the DrumPro secrets will not let me reveal which one it was.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Strange that a nine ounce rod can throw 10's

Tell Gary to send a prototype blank to DrumPro #1 at Teaches Lair to get this rod put through the test phase this Fall on Large Type Critters.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

Currently $249 but going to $650 msrp at some point


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I was tempted to buy one but the website they are available on backorder.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeap, that back order deal stopped me from getting one to try.........


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

My email said the blank is on pre-order:



*THIS BLANK IS ON PRE-ORDER, THE PRICE ($249) WILL BE THE LOWEST PRICE THAT THIS BLANK WILL EVER BE AVAILABLE AT. DUE TO FIBER ALLOCATION/SUPPLY AFTER THE INITIAL PRE-ORDER, THEY WILL NEVER BE ON SALE. AN AUTHENTICITY CERTIFICATE SIGNED BY GARY LOOMIS WILL BE INCLUDED WITH YOUR ORDER, ONE PER BLANK.

PLEASE ALLOW ABOUT 45 DAYS FOR DELIVERY*


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

This sure is tempting. Especially the part where the price will never again be available.

Every time I think I am done for a while building sticks something new comes along.

I have had a Century Blank for Cobia Fishing sitting on the rod lathe unwrapped for going on 4 months.

I am steeling myself to finish the Century Build before I order a new project.

I have a 1507 All Star that will likely *almost do anything* that this new rod will do.

It sure would be nice to test one though.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Uggghhhhh.....decisions decisions......Nick is back open for orders if anyone is interested. I was going to order CTS 1205.....now this.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Crazy as it might seem ,, I ordered one. We'll see.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm still drooling over this blank. If I knew it was comparable to a 1508 I would buy 2........it looks to be a touch lighter if you can call it that by a lot of the specs.....


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

if you like the 1205 don’t think you can go wrong.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> if you like the 1205 don’t think you can go wrong.


Nick put up a 1205 today he has made to 12 feet 6 inches......Its beautiful.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I bet ….I recently took the plunge had 2 heavers built off the 13ft 6-10 CCP Gen 2 blank made to 12’4” …they turned out really nice …Grant Herren did a great job. I had the 13ft factory rod …sold it ..threw the new one this weekend a bit ..perfect length for me ..noticeably lighter








better accuracy and control. I am very happy with them.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Same here, I think I am better at my age with a 12 foot rod. The 1508's fit me so well, its a damn shame you can't
find them any more.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I've heard people talking about the CTS 1205 and saying good things about it for both holding on the beach and putting in a rod holder.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

My blanks just shipped. Not sure if I'll have time to build one before middle of October.


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

ifishhatteras said:


> My blanks just shipped. Not sure if I'll have time to build one before middle of October.


Have you gotten it yet, I’m thinking about ordering one?


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I order one 2wks ago. Still hasn't shipped. They are very vague about when it will ship.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> I've heard people talking about the CTS 1205 and saying good things about it for both holding on the beach and putting in a rod holder.


 Joker got me to thinking about the 1205 after talking to him at a rod building show last winter. He's a big guy and thought the 12 ft rod on a long day made a big difference if you are holding it. Nick had one for sale the other day and I missed it. It would be mine if I had saw it a few minutes earlier. I have thought and thought about these blanks though. I sort of hoping I can run across a couple 1508's honestly.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ifishhatteras said:


> My blanks just shipped. Not sure if I'll have time to build one before middle of October.


 Hey how about a heads up on what ya think when they arrive.....


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

retired said:


> Joker got me to thinking about the 1205 after talking to him at a rod building show last winter. He's a big guy and thought the 12 ft rod on a long day made a big difference if you are holding it. Nick had one for sale the other day and I missed it. It would be mine if I had saw it a few minutes earlier. I have thought and thought about these blanks though. I sort of hoping I can run across a couple 1508's honestly.


I can tell a big difference in weight with my 12’4” vs 13ft when holding on the beach.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

Blanks arrived yesterday. Blank is really light and slim but seems pretty sturdy(18mm reel seat). I don't know if it will throw 8nBait yet but 6nBait should be fine. Tip is supposed to be a size 9 but a size 9 KW tip top does not fit(may be able to sand down a little to fit). Top half is 82" not 85" as advertised. Forced me to move first guide to lower half of blank in my layout which is a bummer. To be safe, I added a 9th guide also in my layout(not sure how many I'll use for the spinning layout on the second blank). I should get the conventional done in a week or two. With Fuji KW titanium torzite guides/tip top and a Fuji reel seat, this rod should be really light.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ifishhatteras said:


> Blanks arrived yesterday. Blank is really light and slim but seems pretty sturdy(18mm reel seat). I don't know if it will throw 8nBait yet but 6nBait should be fine. Tip is supposed to be a size 9 but a size 9 KW tip top does not fit(may be able to sand down a little to fit). Top half is 82" not 85" as advertised. Forced me to move first guide to lower half of blank in my layout which is a bummer. To be safe, I added a 9th guide also in my layout(not sure how many I'll use for the spinning layout on the second blank). I should get the conventional done in a week or two. With Fuji KW titanium torzite guides/tip top and a Fuji reel seat, this rod should be really light.


Sounds a lot like the dagger 12ft rod.........around 6nbait its at its max


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Well this seals it for me, as I want/need/prefer a slightly heaver weight capability as in 8 ounce capability. The places I fish or in the case of past few years the places I fished in the past, usually have a current when the Bite is on and 7 ounces is the bare minimum you can operate with without drifting too fast.

The old Loomis heaver was a bit too light for me the one time I used Wacko's stick when I was temporarily separated from my Sticks, due to a misunderstanding between the Nags Head Police and me. One day the whole truth will come out in book form about this misunderstanding, but it a story too intense for this website. 

On the fishing side I was able to get good rod speed with Wacko's Loomis and with the help of Wacko's fresh Cobbs I put four big Drum on the Deck at Avalon Pier, back when it was a pier, not a dock. Netted two by myself in the middle of the night on a pier with no one else on it, the largest was 65 pounds or so. I think the number on the Loomis was 1448 but because I never owned one I am not sure. RedHeaded Fella has one, but I never casted his Loomis.

However the one time I used the Loomis was 15 years ago and I was still in the Gym every day except Sunday working out with weight. Weight I can no longer manage at age 68.

That being said there are multiple uses for a 6 and bait rod. Days when it is calm, Striper fishing, Spinner Rod, chucking live eels, letting some Hottie fish a lighter stick. 

Please keep us informed once you get this stick built and tested, I actually almost bought one this weekend because I read yours had been shipped and the price was going to go to $600, but then I went into my garage and handled my rebuilt All Star 1507 and decided I had best put a few more fish on the Sand with it.

The exchange rate is now favoring Century for my next stick and I guess I will get a 1305 at some point. It is nice to have a light beach rod but it is easy to put a 1307 over your shoulder if it gets too heavy to hold. And on a pier you only have it it your paws for a short time when you bomb it on out there.

I had better get back to my work.


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 30, 2020)

Just as another option, last fall I built a CPS Gen II 12"8" 4-8oz. with 2"off the butt and tip.Light and handles 7-8 and small chunks nicely. Bit more moderate action but handles that weight pretty well.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered out the NFC 360 Pro 1265-2 (HYB) - 12.5', 2pc, 6.8oz mass weight, skinny .61 butt, 6.2mm tip, 2-8oz, $135/shipped - this should make for a nice "in between" 4-6oz rod for an Omoto Chief 6000 CT that's forthcoming from Don and I'll Zzeta mono mag it. Will go with my usual tape-on guide wraps.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I did not know about this 1265 blank especially at $135 Shipped.

Guess I will have to go back to Gary's site and take another look.

You can hardly buy a no-name blank at this price.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Back from Gary's site.

The 12'6 Heaver Blank is now $650 which really puts it on the sidelines for me.

Could not find the 1265 Blank, got tired of searching through the model numbers. These folks sure have a lot of blanks available. 

I guess it was not meant to be, besides I already have a 3-5 ounce 12'6" All Star fiberglass honey tip rod built and as yet unfished hanging in my secure secret tackle area. I should post a picture of it sometime, it is like Mississippi Gold without the Mississippi part.

In fact I really do not need any new fishing rods or reels, just need time to fish.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> ... Could not find the 1265 Blank ...


Here ya go ...




__





360 Pro 1265-2 (HYB) – Northfork Composites






northforkcomposites.com


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link Bob, good to see you back on the site. You were given a hard time a while back.

I might have to pick up this 1265 since it is a bargain at the sale price. 

Seems to be an ideal size for long distance Pompano Fishing without the CTS premium $$ add on to make a $200 stick into a $500 stick.

It also seems to be an ideal size for the 6500 ABU-Omoto style reels or I might even build one as a Spinner.

I will sleep on it and may get it headed my way tomorrow morning, it takes me a while to build a rod these days due to being vision impaired.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy to be back to P&S, thank you Sir.

I'll probably want another of these blanks after getting the first one, but by then the sale will probably be off (as has happened with the NFC 1207) ... aw, maybe I'll just buy another now and be done with it ... geez, a quality blank for $135/shipped.  

I can build up a rod inside of 1-2 hours as I tape on the guides and use either a sliding Fuji reel seat or just go with coasters.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I've got to quit listening to you guys. Still waiting on the 1207 and now just ordered a 1265. Can't beat the price. Glad I have a box full of guides. Going to need a rod sale soon. BTW, I used to have extra reels.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Ordered yet another NFC 1265 ... let the fun begin.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I put the order in for the NFC 1265. Seen what Gary does to those who wait.

Gary Loomis said to expect a 2-3 week delay for shipment to my Secret Rod Building Center Address.

It takes me ten times the time to build a Rod as Bob does with tape, but I am not in a hurry, the wraps will last ten times as long or better. Besides I bought a rod lathe and you have to run it from time to time to keep the dust out of the armature. 

For this special build 

I am thinking a reel seat without a trigger and I will use larger guides to go either Spinner or Bait Caster.

Will use Real Cork Grips, not shrink tube, not cork tape, not Wynn grips, this rod will be the real old school, the real deal Portuguese Cork.

Two or three color guide wraps. May do a Carolina Blue rod again. I have had several over the years fighting rods and heavers. But we shall see. Could end up using whatever thread I have from previous builds.

Fuji Hardaloy Guides.

I have found fancy guides crack just as easily as the cheaper models. 

Never met a guide SIC or Torzite or just plain jane ceramic I could not crack, just drop them on concrete and the all give it up.

Plan is for a Good Looking Stick to Spike while I talk Trash to River and Bronzeback when I park next to them at their Pompano hole.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I always disliked rod taping and found it to be "fugly ghetto rod making". But the distance boys changed my mind on that kinda thinking. I totally love the looks of custom wrapped rods, like the pair that Paul just had made, but my rods are utilitarian, not show pieces. One trick to guide taping is after the wrap is done, wick in water thin CYA to the tag end seam. The tape will last for many many years and I can change a damaged guide in just a few minutes. Fugly? You bet! But taping is super light and adds little stiffness to the blank. A length of shrink wrap for the reel area, coupla coasters, and viola! a worthy rod is built! But fugly, you bet!


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

Just off the drier. The carbon weave on the lower half was too pretty to cover with JSR so I put a thin coat of epoxy over it to protect and highlight. This feels like half the weight of one of my CTS 1406s. Will provide feedback on casting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Beauty of a rod, IFH!

The first of two NFC 360 Pro 1265 (HYB) blanks due to arrive Thursday the 13th.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm assuming that's the 1207. Still waiting on mine


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

BeachBob said:


> I always disliked rod taping and found it to be "fugly ghetto rod making". But the distance boys changed my mind on that kinda thinking. I totally love the looks of custom wrapped rods, like the pair that Paul just had made, but my rods are utilitarian, not show pieces. One trick to guide taping is after the wrap is done, wick in water thin CYA to the tag end seam. The tape will last for many many years and I can change a damaged guide in just a few minutes. Fugly? You bet! But taping is super light and adds little stiffness to the blank. A length of shrink wrap for the reel area, coupla coasters, and viola! a worthy rod is built! But fugly, you bet!


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Bob, Like your idea of sealing the tag end of the tape. Just to confirm, "CYA" is super glue - right? Saw some guide tape at Surfcast Pro-Shop. Got a couple of coasters from my distance casting days. Some recycled bike inner tube of the right diameter instead of shrink wrap and I'm fishing in a couple of hours on the cheap. Thanks for the idea. Dan


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

FisherDan said:


> Bob, Like your idea of sealing the tag end of the tape. Just to confirm, "CYA" is super glue - right? Saw some guide tape at Surfcast Pro-Shop. Got a couple of coasters from my distance casting days. Some recycled bike inner tube of the right diameter instead of shrink wrap and I'm fishing in a couple of hours on the cheap. Thanks for the idea. Dan


Yes Dan, "super glue" - CYAnoacrylate adhesive. NOT "krazy glue", that stuff is garbage. I use "Hot Stuff" CYA, water thin - not the medium or thick viscosity. Any water thin CYA glue from a hobby shop will work perfectly. Sometimes I'll use CYA accelerator and then the rod is completely finished inside of an hour and I'm immediately fishing with it.

I also use a fair number of Fuji tape/clamp on reel seats. These seats are excellent and strong and make rod building stupid easy. Once I figure out the blank's spine I'll use a white China pencil to mark the guide locations. The tip guide is hot glued on, then the guides are adjusted and filed and then one at a time they're lined up, lightly hot glued to the rod, tape wrapped, CYA sealed. Shrink wrap for the butt handle, rubber butt added, Fuji seat coastered on. When I figure out the best location of the reel seat, after a casting session, it also gets taped onto the rod and CYA'd.


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

ifishhatteras said:


> Just off the drier. The carbon weave on the lower half was too pretty to cover with JSR so I put a thin coat of epoxy over it to protect and highlight. This feels like half the weight of one of my CTS 1406s. Will provide feedback on casting in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 69820


have you tried throwing 8oz with it yet?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I wouldn’t


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

BeachBob said:


> Yes Dan, "super glue" - CYAnoacrylate adhesive. NOT "krazy glue", that stuff is garbage. I use "Hot Stuff" CYA, water thin - not the medium or thick viscosity. Any water thin CYA glue from a hobby shop will work perfectly. Sometimes I'll use CYA accelerator and then the rod is completely finished inside of an hour and I'm immediately fishing with it.
> 
> I also use a fair number of Fuji tape/clamp on reel seats. These seats are excellent and strong and make rod building stupid easy. Once I figure out the blank's spine I'll use a white China pencil to mark the guide locations. The tip guide is hot glued on, then the guides are adjusted and filed and then one at a time they're lined up, lightly hot glued to the rod, tape wrapped, CYA sealed. Shrink wrap for the butt handle, rubber butt added, Fuji seat coastered on. When I figure out the best location of the reel seat, after a casting session, it also gets taped onto the rod and CYA'd.
> 
> ...


Bob, thanks for sharing - lots of good information and photos. You gave me a different perspective. Never liked Fuji wrap/tape-on reel seats. Have used them to repair a bad reel seat without stripping the butt section down to the blank. Couldn't resist the NFC 360 Pro 1265-2 (HYB) deal. I'm a Gary Loomis fan. Ordered one this morning. Appreciate your detailed explanation. I'll use your fugly method to build it. Dan


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The first NFC 1265-2 blank arrived today, 9 days from placing the order, west coast to east coast. Nice stick! Fugly build up next!


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Killing me, ordered mine Sept 3rd.


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

This is definitely a 5-6 n Bait rod. I slung 8nBait out to test but the distance left something to be desired. May also make a nice lure rod.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

ifishhatteras said:


> This is definitely a 5-6 n Bait rod. I slung 8nBait out to test but the distance left something to be desired. May also make a nice lure rod.


The 1207?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Problem I have had with the Fuji Wrap on Reel Seats is that the feet on most of my reels wanted to wiggle around.
I had Ryan White build me an All Star 1509 in the early 2000's with a wrap on Fuji back when I had no time to build sticks and I would end up clamping the reels down to keep them still.

There was a King Fisherman I fished with back in the 1980's whose name was Big George. Big George had some nice sticks he built with Maltese Cross butt wraps, He had Fuji Wrap on Reel seats likely because he came to the OBX from New England back when Striper fishing was in its prime.

This tape on guide tape on reel seat movement is causing me concern. I have spent a good amount of time around all of the OBX rod builders and they would not let it rest if I had one in my hands🤣

When this Loomis Blank arrives it will be wrapped to match this CTS 1306


----------



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

BeachBob said:


> The 1207?


Yes the 1207


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

ifishhatteras said:


> Yes the 1207





BeachBob said:


> The 1207?


That’s disappointing, thought it’d be able to throw 8nBait with it being rated to 10


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The NFC 1265-2 blanks (one arrived at me so far) is rated 2-8oz but just by looking at the spex on these rods there's no way they'll do more than a total (weight 'n' bait) payload.


----------

